# Kohler K321 front pulley removal



## FrankieC

Anyone have an easy way to take the front pulley off the crankshaft without bending the pulley?


----------



## Live Oak

Only thing that comes to my mind is a heat gun and a puller. Not exactly sure of the configuration of the front pulley and access to it. If it is not wanting to cooperate by using a puller, I use a heat gun to heat up the pulley to make it expand somewhat and hopefully that will get it to come loose. Maybe tapping on it with a brass or fiberglass hammer might help as well. I am sure some of the other guys who have done this before can give a better idea of what they did that worked for them.


----------



## jodyand

I would soak it with kroil for a day or so and it will come off easily with a puller.
Jody


----------



## Stewart

Does anybody make a tech manual for that motor? It would probably tell the right way to get it off. I wonder if Amicks is around and might have the manual handy?????


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Does anybody make a tech manual for that motor? It would probably tell the right way to get it off. I wonder if Amicks is around and might have the manual handy????? *


You can down load the shop manual from Kohlers web site, but probably will not help this case. Sounds like something that CC added to the motor.

Any set screws that you could be missing? I know those allen head set screws have gotten me before. Hole packs up with crud, and can't find them.


----------



## FrankieC

I've oiled and I've heated. I've heated and I've oiled. That sucker's on there! I don't want to ruin it because I've found that new retail on it is $50. Guess it's time to find a proper puller! Thanks for the responses, and should this post have gone in the Small Engine forum?


----------



## Live Oak

Frankie, I was under the impression you were useing a puller to remove it??? If not, what were you using?


----------



## jodyand

Frankie did you use Kroil i have had some bad rust on bolts and pulleys and after a day of soaking it pretty much come off real easy. I know people who use it to unstick pistons with it and will not even try anything else. Here is a link to there site.
Jody

Kroil


----------



## FrankieC

OK, it's off. Heat WAS the answer. Enough heat was the secret. It's the PTO pulley from a CC149. The engine's blown and I'm salvaging what I can from it. A gear inside let go, evidently, and blew the side of the block out where the starter/generator bracket bolts on. Kinda kool, since it wasn't mine until last Sunday! Got the tractor, mowerdeck and snowthrower for $375. If this were something I planned on doing more often, I'd buy the proper puller, but to be honest with you I'm not sure what the proper puller even looks like. I ended up supporting the engine from under the pulley with 2 steel bars between 2 buckets, heating with a propane torch and whacking on the end of the crankshaft with a plastic mallet. Minimal distortion of the pulley and surely not enough heat to hurt the crank. 
I'll be watching for Kroil, now, and getting a can when I find it. Might have to keep it locked in the safe and just use it for special occasions! More used to WD-40.
The reference to set screws hit home. This time they were both out, but I've been known to remove set screws that were being used to lock the "real" set screws. Actually, that was on the PTO clutch on a CC105. Expensive lesson. I call it "tuition".
Anyway, thanx, all, and if anyone needs parts for a K321, I've got some!


----------

